# plants online



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

anybody know where I can get a good deal online for plants and if so what is the fastest growing plant I can put in my p tank


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I buy all my aquatic plants on Ebay.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

Ok so then what would you recomend as a fast growing plant?


----------



## tick (Apr 16, 2004)

Try http://www.aquaticplantdepot.com good fast growers are Water sprite,Aponogeton crispus,Aponogeton ulvaceus,Cambomba,some sword plant species.


----------

